# Cowan vs CC for saugeye



## BigJerm (Aug 4, 2018)

I didn't end up making it out to ceasers Creek this weekend like I thought I would so I'm going to try to go sometime this week. I've been reading about cowan being a good lake for saugeye but I haven't fished it since I was a kid and I'm not familiar with the lake like I am ceasers Creek..which lake would you rather hit this week? (I will be in a boat). Also, any tips for Cowan? Thanks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Cowan is my choice especially If your fishing day time, the summer boat traffic is a headache at CC that I prefer to avoid. I've tried CC
(spring/fall) and catching saugeye there has been a struggle for me, I'm certain some body has it figured out but it's not me.
If your new to both lakes IMO Cowan is a much easier lake to figure out and gets less pressure. Summer nights can be productive but I normally won't fish much except late fall and early spring.
Mid lake north side is productive for me and don't overlook any roadbed you can locate  
If you fish there please report back -n- good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BigJerm (Aug 4, 2018)

Tha


garhtr said:


> Cowan is my choice especially If your fishing day time, the summer boat traffic is a headache at CC that I prefer to avoid. I've tried CC
> (spring/fall) and catching saugeye there has been a struggle for me, I'm certain some body has it figured out but it's not me.
> If your new to both lakes IMO Cowan is a much easier lake to figure out and gets less pressure. Summer nights can be productive but I normally won't fish much except late fall and early spring.
> Mid lake north side is productive for me and don't overlook any roadbed you can locate
> If you fish there please report back -n- good luck and good fishing !


 thanks for the reply! Do you troll the lake? Everyone I've talked to suggested trolling flicker shads...but that was suggested for CC. Is there a better suggestion for cowan? Thanks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't troll but I probably would if I fished summer.
I normally start casting soft baits and later in the year fish xraps and husky jerks but by draw down I'm normally fishing from shore.
Flicker shads are a go to summer bait on Rocky and Cowan from what I hear.
I wish I could help more on the summer bite but I just don't have much time invested in summer saugeye fishing and I'm certainly no expert on fall/winter fishing.
I fished Cowan several times in May and June and the fishing was very good overall .
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I kinda like bottom bouncers and night crawler harness for eyes. I buy beads, hooks, crevices and blades and make my own harnesses,... much cheaper that way


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

IMO... both lakes are great for saugeye... 2” or 3” chartreuse twister tail 1/8 oz jig head. just use a slow retrieve, day or night. 
to be completely honest, the best luck I have is when i am crappie fishing... lol


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

9Left said:


> to be completely honest, the best luck I have is when i am crappie fishing... lol


AMEN to that 9...LOL


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Target Saugeyes and catch big crappies. Flicker shad #7’s, hotntot, not the little ones. Trolling of course. Fast, say 2 mph. Edges of rocky wind swept shallows 7to 10’.


----------



## BigJerm (Aug 4, 2018)

Lil Crappie said:


> Target Saugeyes and catch big crappies. Flicker shad #7’s, hotntot, not the little ones. Trolling of course. Fast, say 2 mph. Edges of rocky wind swept shallows 7to 10’.


Thanks for the reply! Are you talking about either lake or just one in particular?


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

CC. But works all over . Sometimes I cast cranks. If I see they are in a certain area.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Saugeyes are part walleye also. I have caught them suspended with crappies. That’s a Hybrid!


----------

